# Concerned about my tiels mental health



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I have suspected my little guy/girl (there is some question here, we named them Carly and Cole but since this gender thing has become an issue we have renamed them Vincent and Theo) "Vincent" is a bit disturbed, maybe abused and I have been trying to warm up to him, but have had no luck. The only time he will let me touch him is if she wants back into the cage. He will run, and his and try to bite.

Today he was shivering a lot, nervous? Also, he got transfixed on the wall and stood on top of the cage in the corner staring at the same place on the wall for 2 hours. I had to gently forceably get him back into the cage for bed.

I am worried because his anti social behavior seems to be worsening.
The other bird was getting very protective when this was going on, and I think it freaked him out a little too.

I have tried many of the recommendations on these boards and others but I think there is something really wrong and I am not sure where to go from here. Please let me know your thoughts.

I have had the birds about 3 weeks. Got them together.
I have bonded pretty well with the other one."Theo" 
He gives me his head to pet.. and has a very sweet demeanor. 
Just the opposite of his brother
I am assuming now that they are two boys,but not sure. 

Help!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Has she been looked over by an avian vet? That might be a good place to start if you have any concerns.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

3 weeks is a very short time. I know it can feel like forever but I got a bird that was very like that. He always seemed to be shaking with fear. but I went over to his cage 3 or 4 times a day and offered him something yummy! I only spent about 10 minutes at a time standing in front of the cage and I didn't stare at him. I actually acted like I was there for something else. I would fuss a little with things in the cage. Before I knew it he was hopping onto my arm. It did take time and even still I sometimes get an argument when it's time to go back in but he is more than willing to step up on my hand now. He even gets excited when I come over. It just takes time.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*well....*

I wish it was that easy. I think I will take him to the vet just to be sure.

He will not eat food offered to him. And he's violently afraid.
If I put my hand in the cage for anything he backs and cowers in the corner.
If I am near him he will hiss and bite. He bites after the other tiel as well.

Occassionally he will jump on my shoulder and I let him be there and ride around a while, but getting him down is near to impossible.

I know its only been 3 weeks but the difference between the two tiels is so great, that's why i am concerned. He hardly eats as well and I think he may be losing weight.

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Losing weight is a cause for concern! I think you are probably right about a Vet visit.


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

It has taken one of my tiels 2 months to start being TRULY comfortable with me. My little Kiwi has been holding out on me with his talking. For the first time he said "Pretty Bird" yesterday and "kitty, kitty, kitty, MEOW!" today. He still fights to not step-up and other times it's just fine. I usually let him have his way. 

I think the vet would be the first choice and if it proves there is nothing wrong then I think Sue has the right start....Just sit next to his cage for 30 minutes sessions and maybe read a book so he knows that things will be okay while you are there. It might be good to hang some millet on his cage closest to you and maybe hunger will win out. I would definitely get his weight and monitor every other day to ensure he isn't losing weight and I would get him to a vet if you haven't done so. 

When I got both of my birds the first thing I did was get them to a vet just be sure and be pro-active because they don't give you many warning signs that they are sick until it is too late. How are his poops? This is a great way to see how things are.... (I know not one's favorite past time but it's important!)


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*tiels health*

Poop? I know this may sound strange, but what should it look like?

Well, miracle tonight, I got him to eat a couple pellets out of my hand.

I also let him walk around the loft, he seemed to like that.

I am going to try to be patient, and take them to the vet.


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

Below is a good description for good "poop"... I received this resource from CockatielCottage.net. It is a great website and recommend to any good parent. 

The droppings of a healthy bird will have a firm, solid, coiled shape appearance, with some clear liquid. A healthy cockatiel's droppings will also be odorless. Because birds excrete urine and feces at the same time, their droppings have 3 distinctly, visible parts. 

Feces, the solid matter, are coiled, reflecting the shape of a bird's intestines. 
Urates, by products of protein digestion and metabolism that is removed by the kidneys. Urates will be opaque, white or cream colored. 
Urine, the watery waste from the kidneys, will be a colorless liquid.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*poop*

Sometimes its green, but they eat veggie pellets and broccoli.
What does it look like when its abnormal?
This is my least favorite subject. ick.

but I love my birds!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It will be affected by what they eat. My Vet could tell that my birds ate pellets because their poop is a little more tan colored.


----------

